# Abandonment The Exhibition



## MD (Jul 31, 2013)

Something Myself Goldie and Accoustic Booths﻿ have been working on 
come and have a look see some old favorites and some photos never before seen in public...

https://www.facebook.com/Leicester.HeadQuarters







abandonb by M D Allen, on Flickr​

thanks matt


----------



## krela (Jul 31, 2013)

Cool, good luck with it.


----------



## Harry (Jul 31, 2013)

I'd second that!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 1, 2013)

How long is it running for? 
I'm out the UK for launch night, but will try and get up there at some point.


----------

